# Resurgence in Psalm Singing?



## scottmaciver (Feb 14, 2012)

David Murray wrote this article which was recently included in Tabletalk - Therapeutic Praise | HeadHeartHand Blog 

He mentioned that the Psalms are experiencing somewhat of a revival in various places. Do you agree that there is a resurgence in Psalm singing and if so to what extent?


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, I don't know if it qualifies as "psalters" per se, but a number of contemporary praise choruses are using lines from the Psalms.


----------



## Tim (Feb 14, 2012)

The Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church (ARP), a denomination that used to practice exclusive psalmody has changed over the last century to reject that practice in all but a small handful of congregations. However, last year, along with the RP Church, the ARP published a psalter*. 

ARP Psalter

It is my hope that the ARP will see a resurgence of psalm-singing in the near future.

*A new package, containing the selections from the recent RPCNA _Book of Psalms for Worship_ and some selections from the old ARP Psalter from 1930.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 14, 2012)

The ARP is experiencing a resurgence in psalm-singing. The publication of a the new psalter that Tim mentions is one such evidence of that.

When the practice of EP was changed in 1950, calling it a "rejection" is probably not the best way to term that (because of the connotation of "rejection" -- psalms were not being rejected). As an act of Synod, an amendment was introduced to allow congregations to sing hymns, and my understanding is that the reasons for doing so were largely pragmatic ("if the Baptists and Methodists down the street can sing hymns, why can't we?") -- never a good reason for doing such. The fallout, however, was that this opened to door for ARP churches abandoning the psalms altogether (I think the mindset was that churches would be allowed to sing a hymn occasionally during a worship service, but that is not what happneed). In about half a century, the practice of psalm-singing -- even including just one psalm in a worship service -- was almost unknown in many ARP churches. It was essentially dying out within the churches. And as new ministers and new churches came in that knew nothing of the history of this practice, things only got worse. The practice was being largely forgotten.

But there is a change taking place. A conference of the Columbia (SC) campus of Erskine Seminary a couple of years ago highlighted the need for a return to the psalms in the 21st century. Many of the current ARPs are realizing what was lost. So the new Directory for Worship emphasizes a need for the psalms to be used in every worship service, and the new psalter is produced (with the help of the RPCNA brothers), which preserves some of the older favorites from the ARP _Bible Songs_, but is mostly composed of metrical psalms from the newer RPCNA psalter. It is a good thing and will hopefully bear much fruit in the future.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Feb 14, 2012)

scottmaciver said:


> David Murray wrote this article which was recently included in Tabletalk - Therapeutic Praise | HeadHeartHand Blog
> 
> He mentioned that the Psalms are experiencing somewhat of a revival in various places. Do you agree that there is a resurgence in Psalm singing and if so to what extent?



I certainly hope there is! And, I hope it's *very* extensive!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 14, 2012)

Joshua said:


> Truly, they have enlarged my understanding of the Scriptures as a whole, and given me a much greater love for Zion, God's ordinances, and the Lord Himself Who is pleased to make such means effectual.



This is a good point. As William Binnie notes in _A Pathway into the Psalter_, the Psalms are quoted and alluded to by the NT more than any other part of the OT.


----------



## R Harris (Feb 14, 2012)

Joshua said:


> I hope so, too. I cannot adequately express with words the great benefit singing through the Psalter with a congregation has done for my soul over these last three and a half years. Truly, they have enlarged my understanding of the Scriptures as a whole, and given me a much greater love for Zion, God's ordinances, and the Lord Himself Who is pleased to make such means effectual.



Spot on, Joshua. My beginning to engage in psalm singing in 1990 was such that for me now, there is no going back. As Michael Bushell states in _The Songs of Zion_, there still has yet to be a better hymn writer than the Holy Spirit.

When I see many non-inspired hymns, I always read the dates written and any notes at the bottom of the hymn. I find it fascinating that many hymns state that they are "based" upon some Psalm. I always wonder - why did they just not go ahead and sing the psalm itself? Did the hymn writer believe the biblical psalm needed to be improved upon, or "modernized" for current day ears? Very strange indeed.

As for the resurgence, I don't think we are anywhere near the level of psalm singing a century ago, and certainly not 200-400 years ago.

In the introduction to the psalm section of the United Methodist Hymnal that I read many years ago, there was a sentence to the effect that the Wesleys had noted that whenever there was great revival or reformation throughout the last 1600 years before them, the revival/reformation was always accompanied by a great resurgence of psalm singing. I am also convinced that WE will never see great revival or reformation in this country or anywhere else in the world until the regulative principle of worship, and especially psalm singing, take hold in our churches.

Sadly, I believe we are still far, far away from that right now.


----------



## Rufus (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't hold to exclusive psalmnody but I would really love it if more churches (including mine) began singing them.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe it was just the circles I traveled in back then, but I thought there was a resurgence of psalm singing within the larger American evangelical church in the late 70s and early 80s, with lots of psalms being put to new tunes, usually accompanied by guitar, and making their way into more contemporary worship services (along with youth meetings, of course). But then the 90s came along and we got the contemporary praise music scene (Hillsong and the like), and it pushed aside all those psalms.

I think many churches are ready for a resurgence. They've tried the big praise bands playing the Hillsong tunes. It's empty and gets old. They're ready for something that's both simpler and deeper, appropriate for a worshiip service rather than copied from Christian radio.

My family still sings those 70s/80s-era psalms around the dinner table, with my wife on the guitar. When the churches come calling, we have all the music!


----------



## markkoller (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Scott,

The article by Dr. Murray is very good. He describes some of the benefits of the Psalter over contemporary choruses. I especially enjoyed his discussion of how the Psalter correctly handles the emotional ups and downs we experience in everyday life. Note this selection:



> The Psalms not only permit us to “vent” our emotions, but also call for their transformation. We are not left to wallow in our feelings, but are shown how to move from fear to courage, from sorrow to joy, from anger to peace, and from despair to hope. The painful starting point is legitimate; but it’s only a starting point. The end-point of emotional healing must be kept in view, and moved towards with the help of Psalmist’s guiding hand.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 14, 2012)

R Harris said:


> I find it fascinating that many hymns state that they are "based" upon some Psalm. I always wonder - why did they just not go ahead and sing the psalm itself? Did the hymn writer believe the biblical psalm needed to be improved upon, or "modernized" for current day ears? Very strange indeed.



I scarcely doubt that men like Isaac Watts and John Newton thought they were "improving" upon the psalms. In the case of the latter, it could have been a case of introducing the language of the psalms back into worship when hymnody was dominant.

I spend part of my prayer time praying through the psalms. I do not do so by simply reading the psalms back, verbatim. I pray the promises of God back in my own words. That is not "improving" on them or even forsaking them by praying them in my own words. Rather, I am laying hold of the promises of God and responding in my language to His glorious promises.

All that is to say be careful so as not to impugn the saints who went before us with regard to these matters. While the psalms are certainly superior, I would take the hymns of a John Newton or an Isaac Watts over those of 19th century revivalism any day of the week.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 14, 2012)

R Harris said:


> I find it fascinating that many hymns state that they are "based" upon some Psalm. I always wonder - why did they just not go ahead and sing the psalm itself? Did the hymn writer believe the biblical psalm needed to be improved upon, or "modernized" for current day ears? Very strange indeed.



I scarcely doubt that men like Isaac Watts and John Newton thought they were "improving" upon the psalms. In the case of the latter, it could have been a case of introducing the language of the psalms back into worship when hymnody was dominant.

I spend part of my prayer time praying through the psalms. I do not do so by simply reading the psalms back, verbatim. I pray the promises of God back in my own words. That is not "improving" on them or even forsaking them by praying them in my own words. Rather, I am laying hold of the promises of God and responding in my language to His glorious promises.

All that is to say be careful so as not to impugn the saints who went before us with regard to these matters. While the psalms are certainly superior, I would take the hymns of a John Newton or an Isaac Watts over those of 19th century revivalism any day of the week.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm sure one day the Commonwealth of Israel the world over will be singing the songs that strengthened and sustained their King during His earthly pilgrimage, and hymns will be relegated to their proper place.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 14, 2012)

Joshua said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > I scarcely doubt that men like Isaac Watts and John Newton thought they were "improving" upon the psalms.
> ...



Granted, Watts was probably not a good example to use (substitute Luther if you like). The point of that quote seems to be that Watts thought that he was honoring the Savior by showing how the psalms speak of Him _in specific language_. Once again, I don't think he thought for a moment that was he was writing was _superior_ to the psalms. William Tyndale thought he was doing a service by translating the Bible into English and showing honor to God in the process; I don't think he thought what he was writing was better than the original.


----------



## ADKing (Feb 14, 2012)

It does take us slightly off topic from the OP, but I do think one would be hard-pressed to maintain your interpretation of Watts. Speaking of the Psalms he says "Some of them are almost quite oposite the spirit of the gospel. There are a thousand lines in the Book of Psalms which were not made for the church in our day to assume as its own. I should rejoice to see David converted into a Christian. There are many hundred verses in the Book of Psalms which a Christian cannot properly assume singing. Psalms 13, 16, 36, 69 and 109 are so full of cursing that they hardly become a follower of the blessed Jesus" Yikes!!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, I had no idea Watts said that. I will concede the point. Bad example! And I will triple the "yikes"!


----------



## scottmaciver (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone know of any congregations who have recently begun singing the Psalms or have returned to singing them after an absence?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 14, 2012)

BTW, and I really don't want to go off topic, but why in the world would he say that about Psalm 16? The resurrection psalm (quoted in more than one place in the NT) w/o any imprecations? Could that be a typo, Adam?


----------



## JP Wallace (Feb 14, 2012)

ADKing said:


> It does take us slightly off topic from the OP



Yes it does - but it's an important point and I'm glad you quoted it . In these words Watts refuses the exhortation of the Apostle Paul in Col 3:16 and Eph 5:19 where he clearly tells the Church to sings Psalms (whatever else he means) - he does not say some of the psalms, or some parts of the psalms - just unqualified sing psalms - we must assume all of them in all their parts are appropriate for worship and not only so, but all parts of them are profitable for all the things that Scripture as a whole is appropriate for; instructing in the way of salvation, doctrine, reproof, correction, equipping for righteousness etc.


----------



## JP Wallace (Feb 14, 2012)

scottmaciver said:


> Does anyone know of any congregations who have recently begun singing the Psalms or have returned to singing them after an absence?



Yes - there are a few here in Northern Ireland and the Republic, ourselves included. Also when I was on holiday in England I was very encouraged to see a number of churches we visited had incorporated the Scottish into their services and were enthusiastic.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 14, 2012)

scottmaciver said:


> Does anyone know of any congregations who have recently begun singing the Psalms or have returned to singing them after an absence?



Our congregation. They did not sing psalms before I arrived 4.5 years ago. We now sing at least one psalm during the morning service and have added a twice-monthly evening service that is all psalms (and a capella).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm happy my church sings as many psalms as they do, but this is why if the psalm selection is a Watts piece, I take a pass.


----------



## Tim (Feb 14, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> Our congregation. They did not sing psalms before I arrived 4.5 years ago. We now sing at least one psalm during the morning service and have added a twice-monthly evening service that is all psalms (and a capella).



And for this reason, we are thankful for pastors like you.


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 14, 2012)

Rufus said:


> I don't hold to exclusive psalmnody but I would really love it if more churches (including mine) began singing them.


+10 
It certainly cannot hurt.

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------




JP Wallace said:


> ADKing said:
> 
> 
> > It does take us slightly off topic from the OP
> ...


What about Philippians 2? Again, many scholars believe there is evidence to suggest that vs 5-11 are stanzas to a song. What if that turns out to be an early church song?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 14, 2012)

Save the off topic debating of EP or non EP for the EP sub forum.



J. Dean said:


> What about Philippians 2? Again, many scholars believe there is evidence to suggest that vs 5-11 are stanzas to a song. What if that turns out to be an early church song?


----------



## JP Wallace (Feb 14, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> What about Philippians 2? Again, many scholars believe there is evidence to suggest that vs 5-11 are stanzas to a song. What if that turns out to be an early church song?



Not actually sure of the connection to what I wrote - but my answer would be; when 'many scholars' can provide any actual evidence of that then I'll be able to assess it - they appear to me to deny Paul the right to sound poetic as he writes, surely at times sermons preached have a poetic feel to them? words written, figures used, for effect - it does not make them hymns.

It's very easy to suggest something is a hymn, another to prove it, or it seems even go towards proof in any substantial way.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 14, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> and have added a twice-monthly evening service that is all psalms (and a capella).



And have your people been appreciative?


----------



## Zach (Feb 14, 2012)

While I cannot say whether or not their has been a resurgence in Psalm singing, as I have very limited experience singing Psalms, I am very glad that we sing a Psalm every service.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 14, 2012)

Even if the argument can be made (which I have my doubts) that Phill 2 is a hymn fragment it still does not prove the "we can sings hymns in worship" argument.


----------



## Micah Everett (Feb 14, 2012)

scottmaciver said:


> Does anyone know of any congregations who have recently begun singing the Psalms or have returned to singing them after an absence?



Our congregation has begun singing one Psalm from the new ARP Psalter during each service. It has been a blessing.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 14, 2012)

Wayne said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > and have added a twice-monthly evening service that is all psalms (and a capella).
> ...



Some certainly have, yes. I am thankful for them.


----------



## TexanRose (Feb 15, 2012)

scottmaciver said:


> Does anyone know of any congregations who have recently begun singing the Psalms or have returned to singing them after an absence?



Yes, I know of an OPC in Illinois that now sings two psalms and one hymn per service, whereas before the current pastor arrived, they sang no psalms at all. I also know of a PCA in Iowa that has switched to mostly psalm singing at the suggestion of their current pastor.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 15, 2012)

I know of a Church of Scotland in Lewis that now sings only unaccompanied psalms.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 15, 2012)

That is quite ironic given the FCoS's recent decision.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 15, 2012)

> That is quite ironic given the FCoS's recent decision.



Which I don't agree with.

I'lll maybe find out how many Free Church congregations have introduced hymns and/or music.


----------



## Idelette (Feb 16, 2012)

TexanRose said:


> Yes, I know of an OPC in Illinois that now sings two psalms and one hymn per service, whereas before the current pastor arrived, they sang no psalms at all. I also know of a PCA in Iowa that has switched to mostly psalm singing at the suggestion of their current pastor.



Texan Rose, may I ask which OPC started singing Psalms? It's encouraging to hear of!


----------



## TexanRose (Feb 18, 2012)

Idelette said:


> TexanRose said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I know of an OPC in Illinois that now sings two psalms and one hymn per service, whereas before the current pastor arrived, they sang no psalms at all. I also know of a PCA in Iowa that has switched to mostly psalm singing at the suggestion of their current pastor.
> ...



Yes, it's the Springfield congregation. I visited last winter.


----------

